# Rallino has become a moderator



## mkellogg

Ho everybody,

I'm happy to announce that Rallino has become a moderator for the Turkish forum.

Rallino, great to have you working with us!

Mike


----------



## Trisia

Congrats, Rallino! Welcome to the team.


----------



## Rallino

Thank you Mike and Trisia! 

I should also thank my teacher...Thank you Loob, you've been an awesome guide!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao time, Rallino! Have fun!


----------



## Sowka

Hey, cool  Welcome to the team, Rallino!


----------



## Loob

A hearty welcome from me, too, Rallino!


----------



## Angel.Aura

There you are! So good to have you with us, Rallino!!!


----------



## cyanista

Welcome Rallino!

Pray tell: do you look like this







or like this?


----------



## Rallino

First one is too old, second one is too gay. Nope.


----------



## cyanista

Oh, so sorry! In that case, you must surely look like this! 






Come on, we knooow you're very clever!


----------



## Rallino

On second thought, I might choose the gay one.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*Welcome to the team, Rallino!!   
* 


Rallino said:


> On second thought, I might choose the gay one.


----------



## frida-nc

Welcome, Rallino! It's great to have you here!


----------

